# Lecture film PC



## thipie13 (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir s'il était possible de lire sur la nouvelle apple TV des fichiers .avi stockés sur un pc?
Si oui comment?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ubusky (3 Février 2011)

yop,

non, les fichiers acceptés par la nouvelle apple tv est les fichiers acceptés par itunes... il y a plusieurs messages ci-dessous qui expliquent très bien ce que l'apple tv peut ou ne peut pas faire...

Maintenant, il y a la possibilté de jailbreak et l'installation de xbmc qui te permettent de lire du .avi. Là aussi, il y a quelques posts qui peuvent te renseigner...


----------

